# Nation Haunters Convention (PA)



## zombygurl

*i.m going*

i will be there for the whole weekend,I can't wait!!!


----------



## pumpkin923

I'm only going on Saturday but I'm still really excited.


----------



## ctarpey

im going saturday morning and staying over night into sunday! i hope its a great show and its my first show im so excited! hotel was a fabulous deal and the convention is in the confrence room connected to the hotel how cool!!!


----------



## kuroneko

I hoping to go Saturday and Sunday, but it might just be Saturday. Its my first convention too. I'm lucky my boss is cool enough to let me have off (this is our christmas season at my store).


----------



## ctarpey

very cool i hear this convention is more for the home haunter compared to transworld where its more commercial and professional. This conventions suits me fine! i gope to see some great props and meet some great people!


----------



## pumpkin923

I went last year and it was a nice mix. I do not own a haunt I am just an enthsiast and I really loved it. You guys will have a great time


----------



## ctarpey

hope to so excited only 2 weeks away!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Be sure to swing by the Hauntcast booth. Denny and I will be there all day Friday, and I'll be there most of the morning/early afternoon on Saturday. Come say hi! 

Better yet, buy us a beer or three.


----------



## kuroneko

Okay, this might seem like a dumb question, but what are the hours for this convention. I can only find the times for the classes, not the convention itself.


----------



## ctarpey

opens at 10 closes at 6 i beleive for friday and saturday sunday it closes earlier around 4 because there packing up the show


----------



## DireDebb

kuroneko said:


> Okay, this might seem like a dumb question, but what are the hours for this convention. I can only find the times for the classes, not the convention itself.


Depends on what you mean by the "convention." On Thursday evening, there's a Meet and Greet. On Friday evening, there's tour of local professional haunts. And on Saturday evening, there's a costume ball. There's a movie room with movies showing at various times as well.

So there's more than just the classes and the vendor room, it just depends on what your interests are.

Here's a link to the overall schedule: http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/schedule.htm

This is my first Halloween-themed convention, but having attended many SciFi and comic conventions, I would guess that there's also a lot of non-scheduled socializing as well.


----------



## devils chariot

I'll be there all weekend.


----------



## ctarpey

does anyone have any recomrndations as to what else is around the convention. Im going with my family and althought we are going for the convention we might leave early sunday to go check out something around the area? anyone been there before that perhaps can make a recommendation wether its a place to eat or a museum or something?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## devils chariot

ctarpey said:


> does anyone have any recomrndations as to what else is around the convention. Im going with my family and althought we are going for the convention we might leave early sunday to go check out something around the area? anyone been there before that perhaps can make a recommendation wether its a place to eat or a museum or something?
> Thanks,
> Chris


You'll want to go to the mutter museum. It's not to be missed.


----------



## DireDebb

ctarpey said:


> does anyone have any recomrndations as to what else is around the convention. Im going with my family and althought we are going for the convention we might leave early sunday to go check out something around the area? anyone been there before that perhaps can make a recommendation wether its a place to eat or a museum or something?
> Thanks,
> Chris


The Radisson has a web page with local attractions: http://www.radisson.com/king-of-prussia-hotel-pa-19406/pavalley/locations

Personally, I'm hoping to work in the Liberty Bell, probably on Saturday afternoon. It will just depend on whether I need more time in the vendor room. The bummer of having to fly is that one's schedule is not as flexible as driving permits - can't arrive earlier or stay a little later!


----------



## ctarpey

DireDebb said:


> The Radisson has a web page with local attractions: http://www.radisson.com/king-of-prussia-hotel-pa-19406/pavalley/locations
> 
> Personally, I'm hoping to work in the Liberty Bell, probably on Saturday afternoon. It will just depend on whether I need more time in the vendor room. The bummer of having to fly is that one's schedule is not as flexible as driving permits - can't arrive earlier or stay a little later!


ehh yea your coming from quite the opposite pole lol are you going to the west coast haunters conevention because then you probably dont have to fly?


----------



## pumpkin923

1 more week


----------



## DireDebb

ctarpey said:


> ehh yea your coming from quite the opposite pole lol are you going to the west coast haunters conevention because then you probably dont have to fly?


Unfortunately, it would take the entire Halloween budget to attend another convention. I'm thinking of doing that one next year.


----------



## knife67

I went last year for the first time. It was great. I cannot make is this year.


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic

I'll be there the whole weekend... It's a great convention! Don't miss the classes! Anyone interested in getting together Friday night for the tour send me an email to [email protected].


----------



## ctarpey

im so excited i cant wait! im literally counting down the days!


----------



## Sleepersatty99

I myself will be there. I mean I only live in Philly thats like 20-30 mins from there right down the highway. I have been looking forward to this all year.


----------



## Sleepersatty99

Maybe we should try and get together and grab some lunch there?


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

Please print out floor map of the convention center.


Note: We're probably the largest horror-themed convention in America, 
so *PLEASE* wear good walking shoes.


----------



## ctarpey

how big is this convention i thought it was 10,000 square feet? thats not too big thats about the size of a large department store. I was hoping it would be much bigger. How big is transworld compared to this just curious.


----------



## Sleepersatty99

Its an ok size. but i doubt its nearly as big as transworld.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

Sleepersatty99 said "Its an ok size. but i doubt its nearly as big as transworld. "

I think you will be *GREATLY* surprised - I think we *DO* have Transworld beat on vendor count (number of different vendors) *AND* on show floor square footage.\

Click the link to see:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/nhcfloorlayout.pdf

TO BE FAIR !!! 

Transworld does have a dark zone 

Transworld does have ScareFactory

So I am being fair and honest about things.


----------



## kuroneko

ctarpey said:


> opens at 10 closes at 6 i beleive for friday and saturday sunday it closes earlier around 4 because there packing up the show





DireDebb said:


> Depends on what you mean by the "convention." On Thursday evening, there's a Meet and Greet. On Friday evening, there's tour of local professional haunts. And on Saturday evening, there's a costume ball. There's a movie room with movies showing at various times as well.
> 
> So there's more than just the classes and the vendor room, it just depends on what your interests are.
> 
> Here's a link to the overall schedule: http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/schedule.htm
> 
> This is my first Halloween-themed convention, but having attended many SciFi and comic conventions, I would guess that there's also a lot of non-scheduled socializing as well.


I'd love to go on the bus tour, but I don't have money for it. I did sign up for some classes though. I can't wait to go. Its just going to suck that I have to open three days in row (5:30 am is early for me) at work and then drive an hour and half to get there on Friday. But I will be there Saturday and Sunday all day.


----------



## Sleepersatty99

I will be there all day on Saturday.


----------



## ctarpey

i wanted to go on the friday night tour but im going up saturday! and monstermaze okay thansk for the laout i just want to make sure i spend my two days checking out these awesome vendors!


----------



## scary1215

im going saturday. bringing lots of money. if anyone see's me im going to be the one wearing the peter rottentail costume, so you know its me.


----------



## MizLiz

I will be there all day Sat and Sun. Taking a few classes too. If you're looking for me, I'll be the one grinning from ear to ear


----------



## ctarpey

i wanted to wear my haunted house shirt so everyone would know its me but it ddint come so basically if theres a teen who doesnt look like hes been there before yep thats me haha


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic

Having a good time at the National Haunter's Convention... if anyone there gets a chance to hang with Devils Chariot and his friends, take advantage of it... you're in for a fun time!


----------



## pumpkin923

I had so much fun!! hope you guys did too. Hoping next year i can go to the costume party.


----------



## MizLiz

I put up a few more pics in an album on my profile.

We had a great time. People were cool. Props were great. Classes were def worth the time and money. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Trinity1

My husband and I went on Sunday. Definitely a lot of cool stuff and even cooler people. One thing I noticed though was that it seemed kind of empty...do vendors start packing up on Sat.? I'm guessing that Friday or Saturday are the better days to go. Definitely worth the trip though but was a little underwhelmed with the amount of vendors. Either I had a much larger picture in my head....or people packed it up early.


----------



## ctarpey

this year was great. got alot of great bussiness cards and information. makeup wars were crazy good and the atmosphere was great! going again next year!


----------



## zombygurl

*great time*

we had a great time and the steampunk ball was awesome. Next year can't come soon enough


----------



## Hauntcast

I need to thank Denny, JT, and Jim B for working the booth and infecting the attendees with the Hauntcast virus. I also need to give scream out to everyone who stopped by to say hi and bask in the Haunt vibe.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Again great hanging with my brother Denhaunt and meeting friends new & old. Thanks again to everyone who stopped by the Hauntcast booth and say hi!


----------



## kuroneko

Trinity1 said:


> My husband and I went on Sunday. Definitely a lot of cool stuff and even cooler people. One thing I noticed though was that it seemed kind of empty...do vendors start packing up on Sat.? I'm guessing that Friday or Saturday are the better days to go. Definitely worth the trip though but was a little underwhelmed with the amount of vendors. Either I had a much larger picture in my head....or people packed it up early.


Yea, I agree. Although, you'd think they'd atleast stick around for Saturday as it is a weekend day and more people have off. I work in retail and I know our biggest sales day is usually Saturday. I was very lucky to have the weekend off so I could go.
The best part was the classes. The only drawback is that they cost money... That and they don't alot enough time for the longwinded teachers (seriously, even one I attended, we ran out of time).


----------



## LadyAlthea

vendors did not pack up on saturday. there were a few vendors that flaked out and never showed up. the show floor was really big so it seemed a bit sparse here adn there but it was nice to not be crammed in there either. 

Of those who took classes, what was your favorite?


----------



## MizLiz

Hi Althea, we loved Loki's workshop. Your space looked like a professional stage set. Beautiful stuff. As far as the classes, we took three and loved them all. The hot wire tombstone class, great stuff class, and pumpkin carving class. We are home haunters with a graveyard and pumpkin patch, so they fit us best.


----------

